# Compra-venta > Vendo >  magia para todo tipo de magos y para todo tipo de publico. VeNdO.

## Moñiño

*Pongo a la venta juegos que hace tiempo ya que no uso. No estoy muy interesado en cambios. Llevo tiempo en la magia, tengo mis espectáculos, por lo que creo que poco me puede interesar para cambiar.* 


*JUEGOS VARIOS ESCENA:* 


*AROS CHINOS 14 EUROS (GASTOS ENVIO NO INCLUIDOS*
Set de 3 Aros chinos CROMADOS de gran calidad. Incluye rutina. USO MEDIO.


*CARTA EN LA CUERDA, SIN IMANES 17 EUROS:*
Una nueva versión de la carta enlazada pero sin imanes. Ademas a la carta se le puede arrancar un trocito para comprobrar que es la elegida. USO MEDIO..
http://youtu.be/MwH8QQYaY7g

PRECIO DE TODO EL LOTE DE ESCENA 30 EUROS (Sin gastos)

MAGIA DE BOLSILLO
*.- MONEDA FLIPER ½ DOLLAR TANGO. POCO USO Y CON RECAMBIOS. 30 EUROS.*


*.- MONEDA MULTIEFECTO. 37 EUROS** (Bastante uso, pero bien cuidada)*
¿Qué es la moneda MULTIEFECTO DE 50 CÉNTIMOS?. Usado pero bien cuidado.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjJsymZW3fY
Es una moneda especial que: NO es una cascarilla - NO es fliper - NO lleva hilo, enganches… 

Pero… aparte de la moneda multiefecto se entrega un DVD EN CASTELLANO donde se explican 8 efectos y otra moneda especial para realizar la moneda doblada más limpia y fácil que has visto, solo esto ya vale el precio de todo

Los efectos explicados en el DVD son los siguientes:

Que quede claro que los efecto son tal y como los va a leer 

Moneda doblada (se incluye moneda doblada):

Muestras en tu mano dos monedas de 50 céntimos, coges una de ellas en la otra mano, (la otra mano está abierta para que se vea claramente que solo queda una muenda) te concentras y dejas caer en la mesa la moneda doblada siendo imposible para el público, entregándola a examinar.

Aparición/desaparición:

Mágicamente haces aparecer una moneda de 50 céntimos, después de mostrar claramente que solo tienes una moneda en tus mansos Y ES VERDAD, mágicamente haces aparecer otra moneda, la cual por arte de magia desaparece.

Moneda a través de la mano:

Muestras 2 monedas de 50 céntimos, muy claramente las colocas encima del dorso de tu mano, mágica y visualmente una de las monedas atraviesa tu mano cayendo encima de la mesa. 

Viaje al vaso:

Muestras 2 monedas de 50 céntimos en tu mano cierras tu mano, con la otra mano coges un vaso, un pase mágico y una de las monedas viaja al interior del vaso

A través del vaso:

Muy claramente dejas caer dos monedas de 50 céntimos en el interior de un vaso trasparente, mágica y visualmente una de las monedas atraviesa el vaso cayendo en la mesa.

Transformación a 1€:

Rutian súper divertida, donde una moneda de 50 céntimos colocada en tu bolsillo viaja una y otra vez a tu mano, llevándose el publico una supresa final ya que la moneda se convierte en una moneda de 1€

A través de la bolsa:

Muestra una bolsa con una moneda de 50 céntimos y otra de 1€ en su interior, mágica y visualmente la moneda de 50 céntimos atraviesa la bolsa, entregando inmediatamente la bolsa a examinar.

Moneda ambiciosa:

Una moneda de 50 céntimos es colocada en medio de la baraja, mágica y visualmente la moneda sube encima del baraja, si has leído bien…

Otras aplicaciones. USADA.

*CARTERA MULTIEFECTO DANI DAORTIZ NEGRA. 50 euros. Sin apenas uso.*
Diseña con las indicaciones de Dani con las cuales se pueden lograr multitud de efectos tales como:


Carta a la cartera con una faciliad pasposa Carta a la cartera sin empalmesCartas rotas y recompuestas.Diferentes cartas a la cartera en diferentes lugares.Extracción de cartas, monedas etc... para luego volver a introducirlos.
Una gran cantidad de posibilidades que hacen que esta cartera se haya agotado multitud de veces.
La cartera está fabricada en piel de primera calidad por expertos fabricantes de este producto, no se trata de carteras baratas acondicionadas para realizar efectos de carta a la cartera, se trata de una carta hecha a medida para que se puedan conseguir estos milagros.

*El Pack contiene:*


Una cartera multiefecto ,Un enlace video Descarga directamente de Dani. POCO USO
*MAGIA IMPERDIBLES DREAMWEAVER: 10 euros.** (Mucho uso pero bien cuidado)*
Una rutina fácil de realizar, equiparable a las mejores rutinas de magia de cerca de todos los tiempos. Dreamweaver es una rutina de penetración usando tres principios diferentes que se pueden ejecutar fácilmente. Utilizando objetos tan sencillos con los imperdibles, tus espectadores experimentarán una de las rutinas más directas y convincentes de unir dos objetos en magia. Esto no es solo un juego de magia, es una rutina profesional de 9 fases que gana en intensidad en cada secuencia terminando con la completa examinación de cada imperdible. Es más, también aprenderás movimientos y secuencias adicionales para usar con la rutina original para demostrar aun más tu habilidad.
Tu audiencia experimentara magia en su forma más pura a solo centímetros de sus sorprendidos ojos. Los imperdibles se enganchan y desenganchan en cámara lenta, en el medio del aire, incluso en las manos de los espectadores. Pero lo mejor es que con Dreamweaver estarás siempre listo para hacer un juego. En cualquier momento que alguien te pida que hagas un juego tendrás contigo una rutina profesional en varias fases esperando a que la uses en tu cartera. Si estás buscando algo que puedas llevar contigo a todas partes, entra en el mundo de Dreamweaver.
-Fácil de Realizar -Los imperdibles pueden ser totalmente examinados.
-Perfecto para magia callejera o de restaurante -Entra fácilmente en cualquier cartera
-Puede ser realizado rodeado -Un juego para realizar en cualquier momento y en cualquier lugar.
Es fácil, engaña a todo el mundo y siempre deja una impresión duradera. ¡Definitivamente algo con lo que puedes contar!
Libro de instrucciones de 12 páginas traducido al castellano con 44 ilustraciones. USADO.
http://www.tiendamagia.com/dreamweaver-p-265.html


*MARK OBERON DIGITAL PERCEPTIONS 42 EUROS*
Sacas una llave de tu bolsillo y explicas que tu audiencia creará un número de tres cifras. Pides a varios personas nombrar un solo número y éstos se ponen juntos para crear un número de tres cifras al azar. 

¡Asombroso, el número nombrado es exactamente igual al que esta impreso en la etiqueta de la llave

Incluye: DVD con explicación, , libreta, marcador permanente, llave y etiqueta especial y un manual con instrucciones SIN APENAS USO.

*TKO (THE KAYLOR OPTION) 12 euros* 
*GIMMICK PARA ESTOS EFECTOS: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV4q8Bp_QLU*
*PRECIOS DE ESTOS JUEGOS SON SIN GASTOS DEN. PRECIO POR TODO EL LOTE DE ESTA SECCION DE MAGIA DE CERCA ES DE 120 EUROS. POCO USO.*


*DVD`s* 

VENDO LOS SIGUIENTES DVDs. TODOS ORIGINALES Y CON GIMMICKS ORIGINALES. *Los precios de los DVD´s no incluyen los gastos de envío.* 
*Sleeveless sleeving de Johan Stahl. 27 euros* 
Aprende el arte del enmangue….sin mangas.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz5AMF_6hJY Todos los pasos de esta rutina están incluidos. 
*LASER ANYWHERE VOL:1 DVD + cds DE PRACTICA. 35 euros.*
Da los primeros pasos en el arte de la manipulación de Cds. Incluye dos rutinillas para ir practicando todo lo aprendido. 

*The CCSB magia con bolas de esponja by Bizarro. Incluye gimmick. 20 euros.*
Quieres dar un nuevo aire a tus juegos de bolas de esponja y salirte de lo de siempre. Cambios de color increíbles Este es tu gimmick y este tu dvd.
Este es un efecto que aprenderás hacer en este Dvd:
Muestras una cera de color, y una bola de esponja, las metes en tu boca y mágicamente intercambian de color.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUFCZ9_s9Qg
O este otro: Muestras una bola, pasas la mano y aparece un pañuelo del color de bola, dejando la bola de otro color.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrSbrJokhfY&feature=youtu.be 

*CINCH: 27 euros. Incluye billete especial para practicar.*
El cambio de papel a billete más visual, rápido y limpio que hayas visto. No usa Fp y el billete se puede da a examinar.
Aquí estoy haciendo el efecto al inicio de la rutina esta que estuve ensayando:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtuezqiVcIQ 
Precio de todo el lote de  DVD´s con gimmicks : 100 euros gastos incluidos.
Atiendo mas rápido en : magicjovis@gmail.com 
QUERIA SUBIR UNA FOTO CON TODO, PERO DE MOMENTO NO ME DEJA. SALU2

----------


## Moñiño

No hay manera de subir foto.

----------


## Moñiño

PD: Podria estar interesado en algún efecto de mentalismo tipo adivinar a quien perteneces cada objeto mezclado, o dibujo realizado o similares.

----------


## Moñiño

Todo sigue en venta. Gracias-. Salu2

----------


## Moñiño

Lista actualizada por venta de articulos

----------


## jonathan25

Me parece una guarrada vender el juego tragacuchillas si ha sido usado,por lo menos asi lo veo yo.saludos

----------


## Moñiño

Esta lavado y desinfectado con los poductos y la maquina que usa mi padre en su salon de belleza para lavar u desinfectar tiejeras, cuchillas y demas. Pero buena observacion. Salu2.

----------


## Moñiño

Todo lo de la lista sigue en venta. Salu2

----------


## Langas

Muy buenas. ¿De dónde eres? Si te interesa te ofrezco 40 euros por la cartera de DaOrtiz.

----------


## Moñiño

Todo lo que hay en el primer post sigue en venta. Salu2

----------


## Moñiño

Lista actuializada por venta de articulos. Salu2.

----------


## Moñiño

Lista editada por venta de algunos juegos. Salu2.

----------


## Moñiño

Mas juegos vendidos, nueva edicion de la lista. Salu2

----------


## Moñiño

Todo sigue en venta. Salu2

----------


## Moñiño

Lo que queda en la lista, sigue en venta. Gracias a los interesados. Salu2.

----------


## Moñiño

Tod lo de la lista es lo que queda en venta. Salu2

----------


## Moñiño

Todo lo de la lista en vanta.

----------


## Moñiño

Carta en la cuerda sin imanes reservada. Salu2.

----------


## Moñiño

Todo lo de la lista del primer post aun sigue en venta. Gracias.

----------

